# Los Angeles GTG- Griffith Park



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry for the last minute notice!

Myself,Big Red,Buzzman, and michaelsil1 have been planning too get together this weekend and invite everyone, BUT the weather forecast has had us in a holding pattern.
The latest forecast is calling for 90% chance of rain on Sat. Feb. 19, so that's out.
The good news is that the forecast for Sun. is calling for partly cloudy with a slight chance of rain. 

Sunday Feb. 20th it is. 11:00 am
Place; Griffith Park. There is a nice parking area below, and west of the Observatory on Western Canyon Rd. (west side of the road ). Check out the "Street View" on the map link below. It's a nice wooded area with plenty of parking, picnic tables, and restrooms nearby.

Link to Map; 34.115944,-118.307133 (Western Canyon Rd, Los Angeles, CA 90068, USA) - Google Maps

If you're around this Sunday, please join us.

Attendees;
CraigE 
Big Red
Buzzman
michaelsil1
xxx_busa
Veloze
Knobby Digital (possible)
eugene (possible)
rawdawg
jtaudioacc
Jayvuu


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm still tentative at this point.

I don't even have my car this week, but if I can make it I'll come through.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Weather permitting, I'll be there. 

JT


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

put me down. i haven't been to a diy gtg in awhile. i bet everyone has different setups now. lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> Weather permitting, I'll be there.
> 
> JT


In the past we have had a lot of fun when it was pouring rain.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Have fun. I wish I could make it, but I am putting my truck back together this weekend. Needed more lift.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking forward to this quick get together.

Everybody is welcome!

see you guys there!!


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Jayvuu said:


> i bet everyone has different setups now. lol


you got that right


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

hope the weather holds up!


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

It looks like the rain will be gone by early morning and sunshine after that.


Big Red and I will be bringing lunch for everyone. :snacks::snacks:

Deli Sandwich Buffet Menu; Assorted deli meats,cheeses,rolls and breads, with all of the toppings, chips, cookies, sodas and bottled water.

Drop by and have a Dagwood. 

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Craig,

Do they have BBQ's?


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

The website says barbecue pits are provide,but I didn't see any.
I'm not sure if portables are allowed.
I'll try to find out.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

No BBQ!


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

:shrug: We'll have to settle for BEAUTIFUL WEATHER. :coolgleamA:


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll do my best to head out today.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Dang im gonna miss another one, but I can guarantee with near 100% certainty that the next time im out you will all be able to hear the new new new setup. Had to off the old stuff to pay some bills, things turned around and lady luck smiled on me. Final piece was ordered Thursday.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Craig,

Thank you for providing such an awesome day! 


I had a great time!


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Craig, thanks for hosting such a nice GTG. Great scenery, food, and cars!

Recap...
I wish I had time to audition more cars, the the two I listened to were spectacular.

Michael, your car never sounded better. I love the new Scans.

Gary, your Morel subs are insanely transparent, I havent heard anything like that in a long time. Great install too. I might have to incorporate some of those flanges into my next install 

Don , thank you so much for the tuning tips, they were very helpful. I really appreciate it. 

You guys got me itchin' to get back into fiberglassing...and car audio in general


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks to all the showed up. It was a great day, with an awesome spread provided by Craig!! You da man dude!

I did'nt get to hear everybody's setup's, but it felt like the good old days when we just hung out and listened to each others rides, giving good feedback, and not worrying about a trophy 

Lets do it again soon!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for a great day everyone. Craig, that amount of food was great! I ended up with the cookies, that were left.  Thanks so much for your generosity. 

Nice to meet some more of you guys! Sure got cold later! I'm always ready for the next time!

JT


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Craig, thanks so much for not letting us go hungry. Nice job with the food, man. And, as always, it was great seeing the old crew, and meeting new members. Days like today make me miss you guys even more. Hopefully, it won't be too long before I can join another get together.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a lot of fun, and it was my pleasure to bring lunch.
Well time flew, and I wanted to get a group pic, but it just didn't happen.
After lunch, almost everyone was back to demo'ing ..... except;








From left to right.
Veloze- Jose
circa40- Vin
BigRed- Jim
rawdawg- Jimmy
jtaudioacc- John


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

It was great to see all you guys. Craig thanks for feeding our hungry bellies. Maybe we can all GTG near summertime at the new community I live. I hope to see you guys really soon.


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

You guys snuck this one in I didn't see it. I probably would have gone even though my truck is not ready. Quick somebody make plans for another one!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Craig & Guys,Thanks for the great time and the food was fantastic, Awesome to see how everybodys systems are coming together, Thanks Again !!! -mm-


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I completely missed this meet. Let's set up another one! 

Traffic seems a bit slow around DIYMA lately so let's make a thread soon and have sit out for 2-3 weeks just so we get some exposure.

After one year of resuscitating my old laptop I finally got WinMLS to give me another license. Needless to say I have my test equipment ready. As long as you have an analog input in your car I could give you a frequency response readout. I have a converter setup working in my car as well so no power plug required. 

Anybody down?


----------



## 2f150 (Oct 28, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> I completely missed this meet. Let's set up another one!
> 
> Traffic seems a bit slow around DIYMA lately so let's make a thread soon and have sit out for 2-3 weeks just so we get some exposure.
> 
> ...


Great idea, start the thread. I can also provide a mic and laptop. Not MLS but some open source stuff. I haven't used it in a while. Every time I get something that sounds good, it looks like crap on screen. But I guess its all subjective. Fun nevertheless, count me in.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

sweet, we can compare gear too. I like using it to learn about what I like to hear as well.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm working on a BBQ meet at jt audio with some raffle giveaways including speakers. I'd love to be able offer people some rta and basic tuning/setup opportunities. I'll keep u guys posted. I'm volunteering Michael to cook (he doesn't know it yet) .


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

^ thats a great idea.

I can grill, if that will help the proceedings at all.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Good ideas Jim. Let me know how much to pitch in.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'm working on a BBQ meet at jt audio with some raffle giveaways including speakers. I'd love to be able offer people some rta and basic tuning/setup opportunities. I'll keep u guys posted. *I'm volunteering Michael to cook* (he doesn't know it yet) .


I vote for her:











I hope this isn't to risque.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'm in................ I hope its a weekend I can make it,


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I *think* we were planning for the 16th. What do you guys think?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> I *think* we were planning for the 16th. What do you guys think?


Post it up!


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

JT, 16th sound good. I'm in.
Hey, thanks for doing a great job on the L3SE pod. I am really enjoying my sound system now  



jtaudioacc said:


> I *think* we were planning for the 16th. What do you guys think?


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

16th sounds good, should be able to take the day off work and may have time to finish a cool little project I've been working on for the car.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

16th should be bueno.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

cvjoint said:


> Post it up!



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/101738-los-angeles-gtg-tune-jam.html


----------

